# New AD22VF brake upgrades... Spent 220.



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Not selling anything here, just letting everyone know that you can buy brand new (reman) Nissan calipers, loaded, from Kragen/Checker with rotors and complete the ad22vf swap for 220 bucks plus whatever you spend on brake fluid.


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

coooll !! 

haha man i was just at kragen 10 mins ago .. 

:thumbup:


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

How hard is it to do a rear disc brake convertion


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

James said:


> Not selling anything here, just letting everyone know that you can buy brand new (reman) Nissan calipers, loaded, from Kragen/Checker with rotors and complete the ad22vf swap for 220 bucks plus whatever you spend on brake fluid.


This is about what I spent including shipping for Raybestos calipers and rotors.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

I'm just letting everyone know that you don't have to buy it from any dealership for over 500 bucks. The raybestos stuff IS nissan calipers and the only thing they have to rebuild is the piston and seal... and the pads are semi-metallic so good enough for me who doesn't race.


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

Thanks for posting this, I need to replace one (maybe both) of my calipers, and might just end up doing the swap. So the $220 includes the core charge right? And I can use the same bolts from my old calipers to mount the AD22VF's?


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

No its like 287 with core but they'll take your sentra cores back where dealerships won't. They come loaded with their own hardware so you don't need to use any of your preexisting hardware.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

awesome
im in the market for these exact brakes soon


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

Wufaded said:


> Thanks for posting this, I need to replace one (maybe both) of my calipers, and might just end up doing the swap. So the $220 includes the core charge right? And I can use the same bolts from my old calipers to mount the AD22VF's?


Yes my 220 was with core charge $30 per caliper. Pretty sure about that but will check. I can find the web site I ordered from if you like.

Yes use the same bolts. Dust shield is in the way, I cut mine with dremel then bent it straight so it would not hit the new rotor and trimed the shield away from the larger Caliper.

BTW, the raybestos part numbers are posted on forum somewhere and I got my part numbers here and I think it was SR20forum.
It gets confusing when you are trying to sort out what to order.
Remember the car and brakes are made in Japan.
good luck...


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

Thanks IanH, I was doing some research on the AD22VF and I have a question for you. You were worried that the AD22VF's would not fit on the 13 or 14" stock rims.....did you have to go to the 15" rims so they would fit? I ask because I have the 14" rims on my car right now, and I'm looking for info regarding the caliper clearing the rims.....


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

NVM, I found my answer. Looks like I'm gonna have to archive this info and jump on the deal once I get my larger rim/tire package..... :fluffy:


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

IanH said:


> Yes my 220 was with core charge $30 per caliper. Pretty sure about that but will check. I can find the web site I ordered from if you like.
> 
> Yes use the same bolts. Dust shield is in the way, I cut mine with dremel then bent it straight so it would not hit the new rotor and trimed the shield away from the larger Caliper.
> 
> ...


That's a pretty good deal then. Kragen is 220 after you return the cores. 

Raybestos part #'s

Caliper: RC10156
Rotor: 96280


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

Wufaded said:


> Thanks IanH, I was doing some research on the AD22VF and I have a question for you. You were worried that the AD22VF's would not fit on the 13 or 14" stock rims.....did you have to go to the 15" rims so they would fit? I ask because I have the 14" rims on my car right now, and I'm looking for info regarding the caliper clearing the rims.....


I expect you found the answer you need 15's to be sure.
There were some comments on the board that 14 were ok if they were square in the corners like { and not rounded (
Apparently some 14 inch Nissan rims are ok. These brakes, although the biggest Nissan put on the B13 and bigger than B14, are still not very big. 10.1 inches dia. I believe, So 14's leave some room.
Good Luck....
BTW I had `13's, 3 of which were bent or out of round .....


----------



## Lucino200sx (Apr 30, 2002)

Thanks for the info. 
Awesome price!


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

ok, got them on. took 1.5 hours. piece of cake. haven't bed in the pads yet. 

tips: you don't need that much brake fluid... just get the small bottle unless you're really slow at working.


question: is the brake pedal supposed to feel really stiff now???


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

James said:


> question: is the brake pedal supposed to feel really stiff now???


I am sure you will get different answers on that question. 
I think mine is firmer because I am not out of brake servo assist when I brake hard, so pedal doesn't go down as far. 
Maybe under high forces the caliper doesn't flex as much. Since I still have rubber hoses and drums I am sure it could be better, but I am happy so thats it for me. I think the feel is a big improvement.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

just went out for a drive. couldn't really find a good place to bed the pads... most I could do was a few hard stops from 60.

the brakes are MUCH better for me because before my rotors were paper thin and pads were dying anyways! I went and got my core charge back which came out to 71 bucks so total for the rotors/calipers was 216 bucks plus the 12 bucks I spent on fluid...

Not bad price eh?


----------



## hector200sx (Apr 29, 2004)

thats a sweet deal man


----------

